# Online/distance learning herp courses?



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, it looks like i will be starting a new job which involves me working away all week so i thought it would give me some time in the evenings to study. i looked around for herpetology courses (just for my own interest..not work:smile but couldnt really find any. i found a 2 part course that involved going away for a weekend at a time to complete the course but with the new job i will have to be in london for 7 in the morning on a monday and i live in nottinghamshire! can anyone recommend any good herpetology courses that i could start studying in my spare time? any prices, locations? any help is appreciated


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm partway through Proteus Reptile Trust's Foundation Course in Herpetology at the moment (I'm doing the correspondance version as getting to Dudley isn't easy for me)

Here's their website address if you want to check it out: Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers

Note their change of address. You need to use the contact details on their homepage, not their contacts page.

Feel free to PM me if you want to know any more 


Compass Education also seem to do a distance learning course in Herpetology. I don't know anything about this one but you might want to check it out: Compass Education and Training Use the 'search' option on the menu on the left and type in 'herpetology'


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

JAM3S said:


> hi all, it looks like i will be starting a new job which involves me working away all week so i thought it would give me some time in the evenings to study. i looked around for herpetology courses (just for my own interest..not work:smile but couldnt really find any. i found a 2 part course that involved going away for a weekend at a time to complete the course but with the new job i will have to be in london for 7 in the morning on a monday and i live in nottinghamshire! can anyone recommend any good herpetology courses that i could start studying in my spare time? any prices, locations? any help is appreciated


Hi,

The following do a distant learning course that is 100% home based.

Compass Education and Training

I have started it, alot of self research but all the same still quite good as there is not much out there on Herpetology courses.

Thanks.

Roger.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

cheers guys!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

actually the proteus course ws the one that caught my eye in the first place! i really wanna take part but i cant take the time off work


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

cheers for your links guys, i appreciate it....


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Stubby said:


> I'm partway through Proteus Reptile Trust's Foundation Course in Herpetology at the moment (I'm doing the correspondance version as getting to Dudley isn't easy for me)
> 
> Here's their website address if you want to check it out: Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers
> 
> ...


thats what im doing atm! only problem i found with it is you read up so much on an animal trying to get the work right by the end of it your thinking "ahh i want one!" lol or maybe thats just me?


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm exactly the same Leogirl, lol.

JAM3S the proteus one does a correspondance version of some of their courses so you can do them by post, that's what I'm doing at the moment, as getting to them is not impossible but pretty tricky for me.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

im doing that compass one too its good i always end up wanting the animals im learning about too lol


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

JAM3S said:


> actually the proteus course ws the one that caught my eye in the first place! i really wanna take part but i cant take the time off work


The proteus course is normally done at home, not on the weekends. I spoke to JudoRyan he works there, great bloke, he'll set you right


----------

